# What's my type?



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Help me, I just want to know your opinions!

Optional links, some of them might be biased:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/403050-new-last-video-lets-finish-once-all.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/461450-collecting-data-type-finding.html
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/462170-sfj-struggle.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/460826-type-childhood.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/441154-sfj-final-thread.html
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/443714-si-ne-vs-ni-se.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...elf-doubt-never-ends-again-questionnaire.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/410850-grip-typing-inferior-function.html
For your own safety, do not look at al the threads because it would a forever!


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

@Gray Romantic http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/466258-eii-subtype-am-i-am-i-eii-all.html I would view the last page on this thread for good Ni descriptions.I'm considering INFJ as a possible type now for me and I found this helpful.I think you focus to much on little behaviors that don't necessarily indicate whether or not your this type or that type.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ilovemusic006 said:


> @Gray Romantic http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/466258-eii-subtype-am-i-am-i-eii-all.html I would view the last page on this thread for good Ni descriptions.I'm considering INFJ as a possible type now for me and I found this helpful.I think you focus to much on little behaviors that don't necessarily indicate whether or not your this type or that type.


If I focus on little behaviors and such, aren't I an ISFJ? 

But thank you! Definitely will give it a reading.


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> If I focus on little behaviors and such, aren't I an ISFJ?
> 
> But thank you! Definitely will give it a reading.


No,I don't think this necessarily makes you an ISFJ.I sometimes do the same thing.Your welcome.Please let me know what you think after you read it.


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

@Gray Romantic you also appear very ennaegram type 6 to me in your threads.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@ilovemusic006 I've read it and I relate a lot! INFJ doesn't surprise me, I just wonder if I am one. 
Also, enneagram 6 makes total sense to me. I feel like I'm somewhere between 9 and 6.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Gonna go with my gut feeling and say INFJ,although ENFJ is possible.I REALLY wouldn't doubt my Ni if I were you 

Good luck with enneagram,I knew you didn't have enough pages in that thread to find it for sure XD
I'm made to feel unsure of mine again:frustrating:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Gonna go with my gut feeling and say INFJ,although ENFJ is possible.I REALLY wouldn't doubt my Ni if I were you
> 
> Good luck with enneagram,I knew you didn't have enough pages in that thread to find it for sure XD
> I'm made to feel unsure of mine again:frustrating:


I'm pretty sure INFJ  Thanks!

Enneagram ishard, though I'm sure I'm some kind of a x69 tritype. 6 is in there for sure! I've been thinking about 369 lately!


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> @ilovemusic006 I've read it and I relate a lot! INFJ doesn't surprise me, I just wonder if I am one.
> Also, enneagram 6 makes total sense to me. I feel like I'm somewhere between 9 and 6.


I'm glad it was helpful.You seem like an INFJ to me.I thought I was a 9 for a long time and than a 4.It took me a long time to even consider type 6.The constant self doubt and reliance on the judgements of others is very type 6 behavior.It's actually very similar to myself.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ilovemusic006 said:


> I'm glad it was helpful.You seem like an INFJ to me.I thought I was a 9 for a long time and than a 4.It took me a long time to even consider type 6.The constant self doubt and reliance on the judgements of others is very type 6 behavior.It's actually very similar to myself.


I relate to the 6 a lot, mostly because of the anxious behavior. I relate to the "peacemaker" title of 9 (and the w1 wing), but then I read things like laziness childishness and I'm like, "pfff, no." 6 makes sense, though I'm not too sure about it either! What you just said though is super me.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Some king of Fe user for sure..


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Some king of Fe user for sure..


Haha, agreed. I'm sure of XXFJ.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Haha, agreed. I'm sure of XXFJ.


You seem like IxFJ


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> You seem like IxFJ


I think so as well, extrovert doesn't suit me all that much. Thank you!


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

@Gray Romantic 




this video helped me see how i'm a type 6 at parts but it's kind of long.I didn't relate to the feeling out of touch with my emotions and values when around people that a lot of nines describe or when they describe nines as numbing out to maintain their peaceful feelings.I do relate to the peacemaker title to and having difficulty saying no.you should find out if you identify with the underlying fears that motivate a type sixes behavior.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@ilovemusic006 I did not watch it cause it's so long! However, I went right now and did some reading about 6 and I relate to it so much. I suddenly remembered when my friends (I always had a hard time maintaining actual friends because I used to not being able to connect with many people, cause I thought they were boring, and only in 9th grade I found my wonderful friends that keeps me interested!) first met my younger sister, and let me tell you about her: she's cool. Very. Like, in an EXFP 7w6 kind of cool. She's a "popular girl". And when I saw her and my friends really hit it off (one time they came to my house... When I wasn't there. To meet with my sister), I told my sister, "Okay, you're not gonna speak to them anymore. Ever"- I was so scared they'll leave me because she's so much more "attractive" than I am! I also told that to my friends I think xD But eventually I talked to my mother and realized my mistakes, and now everything's alright! My friends said that they like me for me, and there's a reason they're friends with me, and not her. There's this insecurity all the time! 

Oh my god, I also think I might got 2 and 6 confused xD I feel like many of my 2ish traits are actually 6!

Also, are you me? I feel like I relate to everything you say.


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> @ilovemusic006 I did not watch it cause it's so long! However, I went right now and did some reading about 6 and I relate to it so much. I suddenly remembered when my friends (I always had a hard time maintaining actual friends because I used to not being able to connect with many people, cause I thought they were boring, and only in 9th grade I found my wonderful friends that keeps me interested!) first met my younger sister, and let me tell you about her: she's cool. Very. Like, in an EXFP 7w6 kind of cool. She's a "popular girl". And when I saw her and my friends really hit it off (one time they came to my house... When I wasn't there. To meet with my sister), I told my sister, "Okay, you're not gonna speak to them anymore. Ever"- I was so scared they'll leave me because she's so much more "attractive" than I am! I also told that to my friends I think xD But eventually I talked to my mother and realized my mistakes, and now everything's alright! My friends said that they like me for me, and there's a reason they're friends with me, and not her. There's this insecurity all the time!
> 
> Oh my god, I also think I might got 2 and 6 confused xD I feel like many of my 2ish traits are actually 6!
> 
> Also, are you me? I feel like I relate to everything you say.



I understand.It's like an hour.I didn't watch the entire thing either.I have those kinds of insecurities with my parents sometimes with how they perceive me.I think the relating a lot is similar types except I have a 4 in my tritype.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ilovemusic006 said:


> I understand.It's like an hour.I didn't watch the entire thing either.I have those kinds of insecurities with my parents sometimes with how they perceive me.I think the relating a lot is similar types except I have a 4 in my tritype.


I have it with my parents as well, but it used to be about me coming out as gay and worrying about acceptence and such. Now they made clear that no matter what they love me, so I feel a lot more safe. I used to think I have 4 but I'm really not sure. I used to be really individualistic and it's kinda lost now... Thanks to development of my Fe, yay puberty.


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> I have it with my parents as well, but it used to be about me coming out as gay and worrying about acceptence and such. Now they made clear that no matter what they love me, so I feel a lot more safe. I used to think I have 4 but I'm really not sure. I used to be really individualistic and it's kinda lost now... Thanks to development of my Fe, yay puberty.


I'm bisexual but I haven't been more open about it till now.Only my mom knows out of friends and family.I feel like I have to check in a lot about approval with some decisions.This is less so with people I trust more I notice.I tend to rely on what my mom says the most for advice and have kind of realized that I put her on this unrealistic pedestal of being extremely knowledgable sometimes.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ilovemusic006 said:


> I'm bisexual but I haven't been more open about it till now.Only my mom knows out of friends and family.I feel like I have to check in a lot about approval with some decisions.This is less so with people I trust more I notice.I tend to rely on what my mom says the most for advice and have kind of realized that I put her on this unrealistic pedestal of being extremely knowledgable sometimes.


_*Yes*_ to everything you said. I do it so much.


----------

